# XML or even AIML in cocoa???



## mfhaque (Jun 20, 2001)

is it possible to write a program in cocoa that reads a XML file or even an AIML file?


----------



## marc herfurth (Aug 8, 2005)

http://www.darooster.net/mythalice/ 
has a standalone macosX application;

to find further sources visit:
http://www.alicebot.org/
http://aitools.org/
http://www.simonlaven.com/

marc herfurth
up.date@m-herfurth.de


----------



## kainjow (Aug 8, 2005)

To read XML files in Cocoa, you can use XMLTree (for 10.3 and below), or if running 10.4, you can use Apple's NSXML classes.


----------

